# Warren chief seeks cage for suspects



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Warren chief seeks cage for suspects
Thursday, March 31, 2005
By KIM RING
[email protected] 
WARREN - If voters agree to spend the money, those arrested in town will find themselves being held in a six-by-eight-foot cage while they're being booked at the police station.

Police Chief Glenn F. McKiel told selectmen Tuesday night that he'll be seeking $3,980 to have the metal cage constructed after an armed robbery suspect who was handcuffed to pipe on the wall escaped from the police station in January. The 16-year-old suspect is currently awaiting trial, McKiel said.

He was charged with armed robbery while masked, possession of a stolen firearm, possession of a dangerous weapon, possessing a firearm and ammunition without a permit, resisting arrest, malicious destruction of property - a police cruiser - and two counts of assault with a dangerous weapon - a firearm.

The chief told selectmen he's submitting an article seeking the funds to pay for the cage and he hopes to use a local contractor to build the unit, though a prefabricated model is available.

"If we buy the kit, some Saturday afternoon we'll be looking for help with nuts and bolts," he said.

The police station, located inside what was once the Town Hall, is not equipped with a holding cell. Prisoners are booked while they're handcuffed and shackled to a pole bolted to the wall, McKiel said. Once booking is completed, suspects are either bailed out or taken to the State Police barracks in Brookfield to be held for arraignment.

McKiel said a review of the videotape during the January escape revealed that the teen was able to use his foot to pull his coat closer to him.

"He had a safety pin in the pocket," McKiel said.

Once the suspect had the safety pin in his free hand he was able to pick the lock on the handcuffs and leg shackles.


----------



## ODIE16 (Feb 15, 2005)

This cage will not only help to make sure no further escapes happen, it will also make the booking room a much safer place for the officers to go into.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree. When this cage is installed, it will be a relief!

ODIE, I think I helped the town gain the sufficient funding through my usual work methods :lol:

-18 8)


----------

